# Anyone doing FET Feb 2014?



## Erin32

Hi guys,

Thought i would start a new thread for those of used doing our FET's in Feb.

Hope 2014 is our year and we get lots of BFP's 

As for me, i had a failed cycle in August and am currently sniffing my way towards our transfer date in early feb.  We have two blasts on ice.  Excited, scared and nervous.

Looking forward to helping each other on this journey 

Erin
xxxxx


----------



## loquacious

Hi,

Having postponed a natural cycle last December, we are about to begin a medicated cycle for a February transfer.

I only have 2 embryos left, and we'll be transferring both.

It's a long shot, and I'm not overly confident. I began acupuncture last year and am finding it very helpful.

How are you preparing?

Love, Loquacious


----------



## wtbam13

Hey, 
My transfer date is in Feb  Only have 1 frozen embryo so I'm crossing everything that it survives thawing. Im not sure what the success rates are for it but Only time will tell. 
Fingers crossed for both your BFPS


----------



## ema1978

Hello ladies,

I'm due to have my embryo transfer next month too. We had a failed IVF cycle last year and got 3 frozen embryos. 

I'm a little bit worried because this medicated cycle seems to to be not so straight forward as previous one. I was supposed to start the buserelin injections on the 31st December and surprise, surprise... my period started before I even did the first injection that day . I phoned the emergency room in the New Year Eve and been told not to start the medication. On the 2nd of January I phoned my clinic to be told to start it that very day. I'm confused and don't know what to expect anymore. Yesterday, 11 days after my period started, I started bleeding again... I have my baseline scan on the 21st, so fingers crossed.

All in one, I hope that all this confusion will have positive outcome . 

Wishing both of you all the best. Let's hope, as Erin said, for 2014 to be our year!!!

Emma


----------



## Erin32

Hi guys 

Wtbam, i have 2 embies but my clinic will only transfer one.  So i too am nervous about the thawing process.  However, with vitrification the results are good so everything crossed it will be good news for us.  Are you having a medicated cycle?  

Emma, sorry to hear about all this confusion you are having.....our poor bodies dont know what to be at   My baseline scan will be a week after yours.  I am googling ways to improve lining.  Any tips ya'all have would be welcome !!!
This can totally take over your life can't it?!  

Hope we can help each other through this difficult process

Lots of love

Erin xx


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi All
I am waiting on my AF now so transfer will take place very early February 
Will be doing a medicated cycle again, Not convinced it will work as we had a few losses before we got Miss C (now 7 months) but you have to try right ?
We have 2 on ice both day 6 Blasts, once they are gone that's it for us so here's hoping one sticks.
Looking forward to going through the process again though   I know


----------



## everab

Hi ladies,

I'm starting medication next week and hopefully will have my transfer mid-February. We have day5 and day6 blasts because we had to cancel the fresh cycle due to OHSS. 

I'm really looking forward for the transfer, my first ever!

Good luck to everyone


----------



## skippygirl

Hi ladies!
I'm on day 5 of my buserelin injections preparing for a transfer mid Feb. 2 previous ICSIs. The first in Jan 2013 was a BFN, the second in May was a BFP and we were over the moon. Unfortunately I miscarried at 9wks which was devastating but then found out 2 months later that the other embryo I had transferred at the same time had also attached but unfortunately was ectopic. Very upsetting but now feeling positive again. We've 5 frosties so hopeful we'll have success this time, fingers crossed eh! 
Didn't do downregging on my fresh cycles so this is a new drug for me. So far so good with no side effects except moodiness, my poor partner and work colleagues!!! Good luck to everyone, looking forward to hearing all your stories of how you're getting on.
X


----------



## bcbob

Hi ladies, can I join you? 

I'm hopefully doing a FET early-mid Feb. I started DR on 30 Dec on day 23 of my cycle, waited aaaages for AF to arrive. It finally arrived on day 14 of DR but only lasted a day and a half! I had to postpone my baseline scan from Monday so I'm going in tomorrow instead. Hoping that my lining is thin enough to start climaval tablets otherwise its going to be one very long DR.  Anyone know what happens if you haven't bled enough and your lining is still too thick? I can't see how it will get thinner if your AF has already stopped. 

I had a failed FET in September 2013 (2 frosties transferred but both a bit 'slow'). We have 3 embies left (all day 1 embies) so I'm hoping that they all survive the thaw and we can transfer 1 or 2. Bit nervous about the quality of them since they're only day 1 and the last four we thawed weren't great. But am trying to stay positive. 

Skippygirl  - sorry to hear about your miscarriage/ectopic , fingers crossed this one works for you and sticks. Good that you have lots of frosties. Do you know how many they plan to thaw?

Fatcassy - your embies got to blasts which is a good sign so I really hope you can get a wee sibling for your first.

Erin  - don't think I have any tips for getting a thick or thin lining - mine seems to do whatever it wants! Sorry your last cycle wasn't successful but hopefully your frozen blasts will be the ones. Are they just going to thaw one or are they thawing both and choosing the best one?

Emma - sorry your body has been misbehaving, but I guess the fact that you've had a couple of bleeds will mean your lining is nice and thin and you'll be ready for the next stage to thicken it up again.

hi also to everab, wtbam and loquacious - hope your first cycle works for you everab. Good luck for your thaw webtam   and for yours loquacious. How often are you getting acu?

Good luck to you all and look forward to hearing how everyone is getting on.

xx


----------



## claire145

Hi Everyone

I am hoping to try a natural cycle FBT in February - having a trial run this cycle to see when I get my LH surge.  Is anyone else doing this or tried before?  We will be transferring 2 blasts.  We had a really good cycle last time (although it didn't work!) and got 9 blastocysts on ice.  We also have 4 embryos from an earlier cycle.

Good luck to everyone


----------



## everab

Thanks Bcbob and good luck to everyone 

Does anyone is doing this cycle with NHS funding? I am, and they only transfer one blast... I'm ok with that, but many of you are mentioning 2 embrios transfer, so I'm guessing  you are not NHS patients, right?


----------



## Erin32

Hi everab, 
Im private with rfc in northern Ireland.  They will not transfer more than one blast at a time in case they split and they have to adhere to hfea guidelines to cut the number of multiple births.

E x


----------



## bcbob

Hi everab. I have nhs funding and transferred two on my last FET. Think it depends on your age, the chances of success and your clinic/hospital. If they'll only transfer one, its probably a good sign ie they think its more likely to work.

I'm old and my embryos were pretty crummy...


----------



## chozzy

Hi everyone,
Thought I'd join you all. Having my first FET soon, starting my injections on the 31st Jan so do you ladies know when about id be having my Transfer?
Not sure about dates or how long it will take!
I'm so scared after the first fresh round. I got a BFP but ended up miscarrying. I'm so scared to go through it all again! It's so nice to know reading this that I'm not the only one going through it as feels like I am at times!
Got everything crossed that this is all our year ladies! 
Xxx


----------



## everab

Thanks for the explanation Bcbob and Erin.

Chozzy, welcome. I'm starting Buserelin injections also the 31th! They told my transfer should by 14-15 February, but I'm not sure if it is always the same time frames. I'm really sorry for the MC, I wish you the best of lucks


----------



## chozzy

Thanks Everab, that's sooner than I thought! Will see what dates they tell me on my next appointment x


----------



## bcbob

Hi chozzy. Welcome, and sorry to hear about your m/c.

My FET is a bit longer than everab's. I started DR end Dec, just started oestrogen tablets which I have to take for at least 2 weeks, so transfer would be early Feb if all goes well. So more like 5 or 6 weeks for mine. But i'm sure your clinic will explain all when you go. Good luck with it xxx


----------



## simone546

Hi ladies, I'm due my transfer at the end of feb, can't wait to be reunited with our embies! Chozzy, I know what you mean about being a bit scared, have had a few MC's as well. Fingers crossed these ones stick. Xxx


----------



## chozzy

Hi BcBob and Jessica,
Thanks for letting me know about yours and you kind words. 
I'm sure the nurse told me it's about a 6 week process so the same length as my fresh cycle. 
Sorry to hear about your miscarriages Jessica, life is just so unfair :-( 
I've spent the day today with my best friend who's 4 months pregnant which is just so difficult even though I'm so happy for her xx


----------



## taylor1977

Hi girls,


I started on Buseralin Injections on the 15th ( no side effects as yet - the other half may say different !) 
I have my baseline Scan the week of the 3rd of Feb and then transfer either the week of the 17th or 24th of Feb if all goes well.
My last cycle didn't quite go to plan as I had OHSS with 27 eggs, we was lucky that they were all suitable for fertilisation so we have 15 Pronuclear2 embryos on ice. I have FET before but this ended in a chemical pregnancy, so very nervous about this one. The clinic tell me they will treat the 15 frosties like a fresh cycle, so defrost and allow them to hopefully get to day 5 Blasts like I have had before. We have decided to defrost them all in a hope they will get to blasts, they will transfer 2 and then freeze any which are left. Sounds terribly complicated to me ........... I am confused how they will balance this with my womb lining etc  I am sure they know what they are doing but I hate the being in limbo phase.


Well lets hope February/March is our lucky month,


xxx


----------



## claire145

everab said:


> Thanks Bcbob and good luck to everyone
> 
> Does anyone is doing this cycle with NHS funding? I am, and they only transfer one blast... I'm ok with that, but many of you are mentioning 2 embrios transfer, so I'm guessing you are not NHS patients, right?


Hi everab
I am NHS funded and they said I can transfer 2 blasts. Think it just depends on the centre. I'm 28 and have had one m/c and one failed fresh cycle, both with good quality embryos/blasts.

Is anyone else doing natural FET/FBT?


----------



## fat_cassy

Day 1 for me was yesterday so clinic wants a scan on the 28th January and Transfer on the 12th of Feb.

Feel rubbish on the little pills from hell already - I must have blocked that part out of my memory, but it's all coming back.
Headaches are awful again and it does not help being Summer here and 30 degrees 
Oh well will be all over and done in a few weeks


----------



## ema1978

Hello,

I'm really sorry for everyone's negative experiences. We are all on the same boat and it is good that we can share our experiences.

Reading through your posts it seems as I'm on a very long cycle in comparison to many of you. I have started the buserilin on the 2nd January and I had the baseline scan yesterday. *bcbob * you were right about the lining being thin after so much bleeding. Despite that my clinic asked me to stay on Buserelin until Saturday when I will introduce a new drug called Progynova. I have been delayed due to the clinic being very busy during this period. Anyway I'm due to have the transfer on the 14th of Feb (what a nice day for it...).

Is anyone here who has used Progynova before? I don't have any problems with the Buserelin, but I don't know what to expect from this new drug. Thanks God FET doesn't involve an ovary stimulation so I hope I will be better this time.

My clinic also do only 1 embryo transfer. I can understand where are they coming from, but we assume that if we have two embryos transfer the chances increase. We have got 3 6d embryos frozen, so hopefully everything will go smooth enough.

Best of luck to everyone!

Emma


----------



## bcbob

Hey Emma. Glad your lining has responded to the buserelin , shame you have a delay though . I had that on my last cycle, had an extra week of tablets before I could have the transfer. I don't think the clinics realise how frustrating it is to wait. A week or two to them is nothing, to us it feels like forever. I don't suppose they can do anything about it though so we wont hold it against them. Much. 

I'm on Climaval rather than Progynova but its basically the same thing - oestradiol. I'm on 6mg a day which is 3 wee blue tablets of hell. No, they're not that bad honest! The first time I had them they made me feel really nauseous especially the first few days, and left a nasty taste in my mouth all day. So I had lots of mints/ water/ herbal tea to take the taste away. I haven't really noticed that this time - I guess we get used to things fairly quickly! If you've had no side effects from buserelin, you may well be lucky with Progynova too. If it makes you feel nauseous just make sure you take it with food and see if that helps.

I have to take them for 2 weeks, then go back for a scan to see if my lining is thick enough. So my cycle isn't much shorter than yours - I started DR end of December, started the tablets on Friday and I guess I'll be thawing embryos early Feb sometime. Depends on my lining and clinic availability... Please thaw!

Sounds like your transfer will be around the same time as fat_cassy so you'll have a 2ww buddy anyway. Hope it makes for a romantic valentines day! 

Sorry you're feeling rubbish fat_cassy - though I would love some summer weather. Can't remember the last time I saw 30 degrees - where are you based? I'm in Scotland and its pretty chilly just now. Maybe the DR and hot weather is making you dehydrated hence the headaches. Drink drink drink...

Natural cycle sounds good Claire - is your clinic open weekends if the crucial time happens on a Sat or Sun? Don't think my clinic does many natural cycles and it shuts weekends so that's maybe why.

Taylor - don't worry about the timing of thaw and your lining - you can keep taking the oestrogen tablets to keep your lining thick so they'll have plenty time for thawing and letting them get to blasto stage . They'll probably just need to let you know when to start the nasty cyclogest bullets if you're getting them , mine start you on them a day before transfer is planned but some clinics start earlier. Its bad that you had to suffer OHSS and freeze all, but I suppose on the positive side, you have plenty of embies to choose from, so fingers crossed you get some good uns. 

Hi also to chozzy, Jessica, everab, Erin and anyone else still reading (sorry can't scroll back any further so apologies to the names I've missed off).

xxx


----------



## chozzy

Hi BcBob and everyone else! 
By reading everyone's posts it all seems to be different lengths of time for each person!! Nothing is straight forward with all this though is it?!
Got my first appointment next Tuesday which I can't wait for now. Just want to know dates of what's planned. 
Might be a silly question but does anyone know if you can fly on your 2WW?
My partner has won a weekend away through his work and after roughly working dates out I think it will probably be during my 2WW! So typical!
X


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi Chozzy - yes you can fly 
Hi Emma - I am on progynova, like bcbob has said they can make you feel a bit off but nothing like the IVF drugs - I have headaches and dry mouth and feel a bit nauseous but nothing totally horrible.
Everyone reacts to the drugs differently just drink plenty of water 

Hope everyone is doing ok - it is strange doing this all again, the things the mind blocks out of memory


----------



## kimbokoo

Hi Ladies
Hope its ok if I join you!
Its nice to know others are going through the same as you!! 

Well I have just started AF so have requested treatment this morning with MFS in Manchester. We are doing a natural cycle and we have two blast frozen and having both of them put back (money has become an issue and to be honest, would love twins if we were lucky enough)

Am feeling a bit more positive about this cycle than the last one so hoping that thats going to help with getting a BFP! We were supposed to be having this cycle back in November, but since the cycle we had back in August my periods havent been regular so the consultant was reluctant to put any back (they have been 44 days, 44days, 29days and this one 33 days so hoping they will actually let us carry on this time otherwise they want to induce ovulation which will be more money!!)

I went to see a psychic a couple of weeks ago and she told me straight away that I was doing IVF and could expect good news in March, she also told me that I had had a miscarriage from a natural pregnancy and my baby would have been 3 (which they would have) and she could see a multple birth! My husband things its a load of rubbish, but have said to him, if it makes me more positive, whats the harm, so thats whats keeping me thinking straight at the moment!

Am also a bit sad as it is our last chance really, so at the same time theres a lot of pressure on it and i dont really want to think of life without my own children!

So thats my journey so far and hopefully whats to come!

Wishing us all lots of positivity and luck xxxx


----------



## MissPositive

Can I join in? Just received my protocol today! Very excited to get the ball rolling with my fet next month. Looks like the et will be towards the end of feb. I'm going in for the endo scratch next wk and am nervous. Will I be in pain afterwards?? I'm also opting for the embryo glue, I want to give it the best possible chance!
Looking forward to chatting to you lovely ladies xx


----------



## star17

Hello all.  I hope that you don't mind me joining.  I am just about to do a slightly medicated FET (no buserelin).  Am very relieved to be going this month as I had what they thought was fluid in my Fallopian tube (would have required an op) which turned out to be scar tissue from my ectopic.  Phew!  Tube is a mess, but with ivf that doesn't matter!  So very excited!  Am on day 3.......long time to go!!  Next scan at day 11.  

Good luck to all of you.  May this be OUR TIME!!!!!


----------



## ema1978

Hello everyone,

bcbob, fat-cassy - thanks for sharing your experiences with me. I have started today taking progynova. Normally,  I like reading the labels of everything I buy, but it was only this morning when I got around at reading the scary things  from the package leaflet. I know I won't be taking it for a long time, so the risks are probably minimum, but I don't feel very comfortable about it. 

I'm sorry fat-cassy to hear about the way you feel. Don't worry about it, it will end soon.  I will have my second scan on the 5th February so I'm only few days behind you. Do you plan taking any days off after the transfer? I haven't done it last year and I thought I will take it a bit easier this year, so I'm going to spoil myself a little bit. My job is very stressful and I have decided that no job in the world worth me risking the success of my treatment.

Kimbokoo - it is very good that you feel positive. If you think your chances will be better with two embryos being transferred than go for it. I was thinking to do the same thing, but I didn't get the chance yet to discuss it with my clinic. They seem to be again more than one embryo being transferred, but I will give it a go and see what they say.  I know they will argue that the risks are high.

Meant2be - I don't know what to advise about an end-scratch, but if it makes you feel more positive about your chances than don't miss it. I hope you won't get any pain. My clinic doesn't offer this option, unfortunately.

Star17 - be strong and I hope everything is going just fine for all of us, too. 

Best wishes to everyone.

Love,
Emma


----------



## MrsPG

Hello everyone. 

I think we will be having a FET in Feb. I have been on Zoladex for 3months since the BFN from our frozen cycle and I'm having a blood test/scan next Thursday to see if I have down regulated sufficiently or if I need to do a few more weeks on buseralin. 

So it could be anywhere from mid feb- early March. 

We have 3 babies-on-ice and will hopefully be transferring two, depending on the thaw. 

This is our first FET. I'm worried about the Progynova side effects now! 

Hope you are all ok and I look forward to seeing some BFP's on here in a few weeks, and joining due in threads with you! X


----------



## loquacious

Well, I'm on day 3 now.
I am having weekly acupuncture. I'm not sure how effective it is for my IVF, but it certainly makes me feel more relaxed. As usual, I will have acupuncture on the day before transfer, the day of transfer and the day after. This is what most acupuncturists recommend.
I have started sniffing - no problem there. I don't seem to get any real side effects from that.
However, I have started on a new drug (for me) PROGYNOVA (hope I spelled it okay). Without going into too many details, I appear to have a very upset tummy. I'm wondering if this is just me, or whether other people are experiencing this.
I am due to have a FET on Day 15, depending on my lining. I have two little blastocysts to transfer. Honestly, can't remember their details, other than the fact that they are 4BBs. Not sure if this is good. We'll see.
Am very stoic about the whole process. I got way too confident last time and fell down like a house made of straw on a winter's day. Am trying to be neutral. If this fails, I am not really sure what we will do. Everything from there on will have to be paid for by us. 
Anyhow, let's see. 
I truly hope, from the bottom of my heart, that all you future Mummys will receive the gift of a child - YOUR baby. I will keep you all in my thoughts.
xox


----------



## simone546

Loquacious, I was on progynova after my et for my last fresh cycle, its oestrogen and made me feel sick as well. This is a normal side effect, I found lemon and ginger tea helped. Good luck xxx


----------



## ema1978

loquacious - as I stated in my previous posts, I started taking Progynova yesterday. So far so good - only a bit of bloating, but it is still a long way to go. I will be on it for another 10 days when I start taking in parallel Cyclogest. 

It is good  that you find the acupuncture helpful. I should give it a go too, but I'm afraid I can't attend them at reasonable hours due to my job. The only additional medicine I'm taking is Optimism. I had it last time too and I was as disappointed as anyone else around here, but the hope is the last thing to die. We would be lost without it! We have three embies on ice, but my clinic doesn't give the details of their quality - the only things they told us is that they are 6d very good quality embrios. What that means...it is only for them to know.

Best wishes to everyone

Emma


----------



## bcbob

Hi everyone. Welcome kimbokoo, Meant2be, star17 and MrsPG

Chozzy - yes I'd agree with fat_cassy and I don't see why you can't fly on your 2ww. I'll be travelling during mine, but by train and the only thing I'm worried about is lugging a heavy laptop and bag. And remembering to do the lovely cyclogest bullets 

Emma - hope the progynova are still going ok. I avoided reading the leaflet on climaval this time round. Its just scary (even more so given my medical history and the warnings it gives you about that). I like your "optimism" medicine! I need some of that! Good luck for your scan on the 5th.

Meant2be - I've not had an endo scratch so not sure about the pain. I'd maybe take a couple of paracetamol beforehand just in case?

Loquacious - I think its quite common for progynova to mess with your tummy. I normally have the opposite problem, so when I'm on the tablets my tummy is actually more normal! Its quite hard trying to find a balance between being positive and not over-optimistic isn't it? I want to be positive and think it'll work, but I don't want to have my hopes dashed if it doesn't. 

Hi also to fat_cassy and Jessica and anyone else I've missed.

AFM, I'm still on my climaval tablets and buserelin. Back to the clinic for a scan on Fri to see if my lining is thick enough. Had a few headaches (from buserelin) and heartburn (from climaval) over the weekend but managed out for a wee jog today. Decided I'd been too inactive and that I needed to get the blood flowing a bit 

x


----------



## msparos

Hi everyone,

I'll be doing FET in February. Just injected prostap today and going to booking my scan for the 3rd Feb in the morning.

Its taken me cancer, chemo and lots of other issues to get here. I had 5 embryos frozen in March 2012 and I'm now ready to get going!!! All my consultants are happy with me to start so fingers crossed!!!

I'll read over everyone's updates now. Good luck to you all and will check in with everyone when I can. 

xx


----------



## Marilu

Hi ladies,

Please can I join?
I'm doing a Natural FET, I had a couple of scans this week and my LH surge yesterday. I contacted my clinic and they will book me in for transfer probably around the 31st.
We've got 4 frosties and we'll be transferring 2 if they survive thawing, fingers crossed! This is our last funded cycle 
I've also started Crinone which makes me feel like a balloon 

I hope everybody is doing well in their cycles and lots of baby dust for all of you!


----------



## ema1978

Good evening everyone,

Chozzy - I will in the same situation somehow. I have been told that the transfer will happen on the 14th Feb, and after about 2 weeks I will have to fly to the USA, which is a bit scary but at least I will know the result of the test by then. This week I will also have to make a short trip to Helsinki.

bcbob - if you can't find the optimism inside yourself look around you and I'm sure you will find plenty of things which will bring you happiness. As of progynova... it starts making its effect, with the same consequences - upset tummy! 

msparos - I'm really sorry to hear about the problems you had to face. We all complain here about what or another medicine do to us, but when we read stories like yours we realize nothing compares to it. You are a hero and your determination and optimism should be a good lesson for all of us. I hope everything will be fine for you.

Have a good week

Emma


----------



## kimbokoo

well it seems we have all been through out fair of crap!!!
Lets hope 2014 will be the year we get our little miracles!
I am currently waitingfor a call from the clinic to tell me when to start out Ovulation kits (though i think it will be abut saturday/sunday) then the wait for ovulation is on!!
All the waiting drives you insane, dont ya think??

Will be saying a little prayer for all us ladies


----------



## msparos

Thank you ladies!! That was Lovely what you typed Emma... Lets hope we all get positive news!  

I'm having weekly acupuncture and I'm sure it works as my periods weren't regular after chemo and I was put on HRT Feb 2013 and after my 2nd acupuncture appt in Sept It started to have a 25 day cycle.. before that I was roughly 6 or 7 weeks. I don't find it relaxing as it hurts but apparently its good if it hurts?!?!?!? REALLY!? My nerves are all over the place!  

My AF is very heavy this time as my cycle went up to 36 days. I'm sure this is because I started having acupuncture every 2 weeks.. silly me.. back to weekly appts now! 

My baseline scan is booked for next Tuesday morning. EEEEKKKK! 

xx


----------



## fat_cassy

Happy Scan day to me  

Will post results later - feel really nervous about it but as they say everything is out of my hands now so I just have to relax.

Righto back later


----------



## bcbob

Good luck fat_cassy


----------



## fat_cassy

Thanks bcbob.

Lining was a beautiful 11mm so very happy.
Start pessaries x2 3 times a day tomorrow   hate those things but well worth it if it works.
Better get that last bedroom romp in tonight before they start though  

All in all I am having what the clinic calls a text book FET cycle - yay


----------



## msparos

great news fat_cassy!

I'm a little confussed ladies....reading so many posts on here and just wondered if you are you all testing for ovulation?? When do we do that??

xx


----------



## kimbokoo

Hi msparos, I will begin testing for ovulation probably at the weekend and then onc ei get a surge, i contact the clinic and they tell me when to come in for my transfer


----------



## msparos

Ok thanks.

So after my baseline scan I start my injections and then start checking for ovulation??

xx


----------



## MrsPG

Msparos I don't think everyone tests for ov. It depends on the type of FET you are having I think? 

I haven't been told to test for ov and I assumed it was because I will be using Progynova to simulate the hormone surge of ov?


----------



## loquacious

Am now on Day 5 of a medicated cycle.
Sniffing going okay.
Tummy all settled down.
Trying to drink lots of water - which is a HUGE effort for me!
My stomach has inflated like a balloon. My husband says I look pregnant already  
I have my first and only scan next Monday. 
They told me that if my lining is good, I will be transferring on Friday or the following Monday.
I hope it is Friday - nice long weekend.
No one at work knows, this is really tough.
My family don't even know, last time they all got way too involved.
It's just me, hubby, clinic and acupuncturist.
I'm still thinking of you all. Fingers crossed.


----------



## msparos

Mrs Pg - I'm also going to be taking Progynova. I'll find out next week about the OV.


----------



## ema1978

Hello ladies,

I hope everyone is fine!

Msparos - I haven't been told to test for ovulation either. To me, it makes more sense when you do natural cycles, but it seems that some clinics advise getting a test done no matter what. I haven't done it as it may be in vain for me. After the IVF cycle I had last year I struggled to measure any ovulation. I'm convinced I didn't have any so pointless asking the clinic for a reason as I know what I'm going to be told.

Fat-cassy - these are really good news. Wishing you all the best.

In the mean time I'm enjoying the treatment with Progynova. To be honest it is not that bad. I can't wait for the scan nest week. I hope I will have the right lining. I'm being very good and take regularly all the medication - even the progynova I take every 3 hours not like I've been told -  no matter what time during the day. I think it is good to keep the level in the blood constant throughout the day .

loquacious - believe me or not I feel like a balloon since I've finished the last cycle. And this is not a surprise as I took ~6 Kgs which I totally hate  . I have to keep going though so no point in having a diet now.

Good luck everyone.

Emma


----------



## Hopeful thinking 1

Hello girls I was wondering if I can join you for being a February FET buddies please?

I've already completed the DR stage - glad to be over that as was starting to get really bad flushes.  Have been on progynova for one week at 8mg a day and move onto 10mg tomorrow.  Back in for a scan next Thursday to see if I'm ready for et.  I have 6eggs on ice and DH will be providing a sample on the following week, if there is no sperm found in the sample the clinic will preform a ssr and try to retrieve sperm that way.  DH has non obstructive azoospermia.  Hoping the ssr is successful this time as unfortunately it wasn't the last time hence the frozen eggs.  

Will have a read back and find out a little more about everyone and what stages everyone is at.

Hopeful x x


----------



## kimbokoo

Morning Ladies
Hope you are all ok?
Well we start with our OPK today so just waiting for that 
Hoping it will come soon coz the waiting is a killer!!!

Sending lots of positive vibes to us all xxxx


----------



## kellyjohnson

Hi ladies I have started my elleste solo today and looking at 17th for my transfer waiting for side effects to kick in xx


----------



## MissPositive

Hi ladies. I'm having my endo scratch tomorrow and am petrified, I'm scared it will hurt. This isn't like me at all as I don't mind pain and never get scared but am having sleepless nights this time and can't concentrate on a thing. I'm constantly arguing with my husband and can't stand being next to him at times it's that bad. I'm feeling incredibly lonely and emotional, can't stop crying. Am feeling tired and just miserable and I hate being like this coz I'm so lucky to be given this chance and am grateful beyond words, I think it's finally dawning on me how much is depending on this treatment. I have a son through de and have 2 frosties and I so desperately want to give him a sibling as I don't want him to be alone. The feelings of guilt I have are overwhelming and I just constantly beat myself up about everything. I should be calm and relaxed now just before treatment but I'm the complete opposite. Have tried telling my husband and he doesn't seem to take any notice as nothing changes and he is just stressing me out further. I know it's my fault for everything coz I am touchy at the moment and have a short fuse but I just want him to hold me and hug me right so that I feel loved and wanted and secure. Sorry for the miserable post I just need someone to be there for me please xx


----------



## kellyjohnson

Ment to be = I understand what ur going through, hubbys dnt have a clue mine is great but they will never feel what we are.. you ajnt on your own we are all here to help and support one another; I cant have a scratch until my next fresh cycle for some reason,  im on my hrt tablets to make my lining nice and thick I have a scan two weeks today and my transfer the 17th which seems so far away :-( we are here dont forget it xx


----------



## MissPositive

Thanks so much for your reply, it means a lot and made me cry! Yeah I'm on hrt for my lining too am hoping it's nice and thick by now because last month it wasn't as thick as it should be. My transfer should be mid to end of feb I think. I told my husband tonight that I don't expect him to know what I'm going through but that he should look after me and be supportive coz I'm going through a lot and will be going through a lot of changes over the next few wks and I can't do it alone :-( I'm so sad!


----------



## ema1978

Meant2be- I understand you and you are not alone. You need to relax a bit and find something to do to distract yourself. It is of no good to be so harsh with yourself. I know all this is due to medication and we are all on the same boat. It is very difficult for our husbands to understand us sometime. I told mine that he should perhaps take some time medication to switch off his system and maybe then he will understand how I feel. He is trying to be helpful and supportive and I'm conscious that some time it is just me... You are lucky having a wonderful son and it is worth fighting and be strong for him.

Hopeful thinking 1 - hope everything will be fine for you. It seems as we are going through the same stage. I'm on progynova as well. How do you cope  with it. I have some very bad stomach pains and feel hungry all the time. I don't know how I can't stand it for anymore. Do you take anything in parallel?

Best wishes to everyone.

Emma


----------



## kellyjohnson

I've been looking  into acupuncture it's £65 for consultant and first session then 
£40 for sessions after more expensive than I thought I'm scared it will hurt but I want anything to help my lining and to stick.. These weeks are going is slow it's ridiculous. On 2nd day of my solo tabs not seen a effect yet but I'm sure something will appear soon.. 

Good luck and well being ladies 
Xxx


----------



## shazza76

hi this is my 1st time on this i just had my FET on the 22nd and im on day 9 of my 2 ww its just hell i take my test on the 5th feb i did a sneaky hpt last night and it was neg is it just too soon or shuld it come up by now im trying to stay positive but its so hard after seeing that . has anyone ever done this be4.
many thanks 
shazza


----------



## simone546

Hi ladies, I feel a bit awkward asking this question, but what's the deal with... Ahem... Sex during a natural fet? Is it allowed? Is it worth TTC naturally as well? 

Dr didn't say so just wondering!  

Jess xxx


----------



## Marilu

Shazza - stay away from the pee sticks pls!!   I absolutely understand you, the 2ww are torture! It's still early for you to test, each of us are different and the levels of hormones can pick up at different times, so try to stay calm and positive. Nothing is lost yet and everything can change by OTD! I'll keep everything xed for you 
Afm - I had 2 blasts transferred this morning and everything went smoothly. This is my last funded cycle so hopping third time lucky!
Baby dust to all of you!
M xxx


----------



## shazza76

MARILU THANKS FOR THAT I NEED A BOOT UP THE BACK SIDE ILL JUST TRY TO CHILL THANKS FOR GETTING BACK TO ME I WISH U ALL THE LUCK IN THE WORLD AND HOPE IT ALL GOS GOOD FOR YOU . 
SHAZZA


----------



## AngeS

Hi everyone can I please join you all. I'm having my FET on Thursday next week but have just been given the option of having two transferred any advice. They are 5ab grading.
Hope your all doing well, and sending lots of   
Ange x


----------



## shazza76

HI ANGES
I JUST HAD MINE ON THE 22ND I HAD 2 LEFT OVER FROM MY IVF 4 YEARS AGO AND THEY PUT THE 2 BACK IN . AT THE END OF THE DAY R GOAL IS 2 HAVE A BABY MINE WERE 8 CELL GRAD A AND 7 CELL GRAD A .

HOPE IT ALL GOS WELL FOR YOU
SHAZZA


----------



## Hopeful thinking 1

Morning everyone it's FEBRUARY!!!!!!          The month we have all been waiting for.  I can see some of you have already had transfer hoping the 2ww isn't too bad for you.  How are you all finding it? Haven't ever been in the 2ww I'm not sure how it is going to be! 
Jessica to be honest I'm really not sure, I know your told to use contraception during stimms so if there is a likelyhood you can conceive naturally I would maybe use protection. 
Hi anges I know if I'm lucky enough to have two I will be going for it but everyone is different there are more risks around with 2 ie if they split you could end up having triplets or quads etc.  it's not for everyone but for me the thought of having twins sounds lovely.  
Snazzy stop with the testing   Lol it would be too early and remember if you test before your date it could give you a false reading - easier said than done I know.  What have you been doing in your 2ww to keep yourself busy?
Marilu 2 blasts that's great news hope they snuggle in nicely for you.
Kelly me and DH have been having accupuncture were £40 each per session and I don't even enjoy it   I find it quite painful at times! DH enjoys it though and if it's going to work I suppose £80 and a little bit of painfulness will be worth it every few weeks.   I've also been having reiki which is good for relaxing and will be having reflexology around transfer dates.  Both are really good and just allows you to relax and takes your mind off things.
Emma I've been finding I've been better since on the progynova.  Although i have been eating more I was blaming all the chocs left over from Christmas for being too tempting but I think I'll blame the meds now   how much are you on? I've also to continue taking the DR nasal spray 4 times a day which is a delight hehe and I've been taking pregnacare vits. Are you on anything else? 
Hi to everyone else I have missed out still trying to get you know you all.  
Anyone else think they will be having transfer between the dates of 13-17th February?

Hopeful xx


----------



## kimbokoo

Hi Hopeful
think i will be transferring around that time all being well - im doing my ovulation tests at the moment and hoping to ovulate next week which would mean transfer the following week.

im giving the acupuncture a go on monday too - never had it before but as this is our last go want to do anything we can!!
will see how i like it and if its ok will probably have a session on the day of transfer as well. the lady im seeing is £37 a session, so small price to pay if it helps!


im also having our last two embies put back - i think the same as you, would love twins and more, and am willing to take the risk


----------



## LadyB22

Hi everyone hope you don't mind me jumping in too, I've read through all the posts and see your all at different stages so good luck to you all!
I started down reg for my 2nd medicated FET on 31st Dec, I have 5 Frosties left, but have opted for 1 to be transferred even though we were given the option of 2! I have my baseline scan Monday with hopefully transfer Monday 10th Feb x


----------



## MissPositive

Hi lovely ladies! Just a quick post to let you know I'm feeling much better than I did when I posted a couple days ago! I'm sorry for such a miserable post but I was feeling really down. Better now though feeling much more positive! I had my endo scratch yesterday and I was dreading it sooooo much, I was depressed as I was waiting to be called and was shaking like a leaf but I'd like to offer some reassurance to anyone who is planning on having it and is worried like I was- I'll put it this way-I would have it done every day if I had to. It was not painful AT ALL!!!!! All I felt was slight period cramps as he did it and honestly no pain whatsoever! All that worry and sleepless nights for nowt! I had some bleeding after it and period pains for the rest of the day but I'm fine today! Crossing everything it will work and help us have another child xxx


----------



## MissPositive

Anyone know if it's ok to have intercourse after the endo scratch?? X


----------



## AngeS

Thanks everyone for your advice, we are opting for the 2 as we will still be left with 8 frozen. I'm a nursery nurse and spend most of my time looking after twins and yes they would be hard work but also a blessing. I just want to know I gave myself the best chances possible. Hope your all doing well is anyone else having transfer next week.
Ange xxx


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi all - welcome to the newbies  

Well I am a bit stressed, I am midway through my FET cycle transfer is supposed to be in 10 days but this morning I have started bleeding  

I have a blood test on Friday to check for surge and may get cancelled - I blimmin hope not but who knows.

All in all I think this cycle is doomed - cheerful aren't I.

Anyway much love and luck to you all - Im off to hide under a rock


----------



## Hopeful thinking 1

Hi fat cassy sorry I can't be much help to you I'm afraid but would be interested to find out from you what the clinic say.  I've started meds this time on day 2 and previously it's been day 21 so I'm not too sure if I should expect a for if the progynova is designed to stop this?  I really hope it's good news for you and they won't have to cancel this cycle.   

Hopeful x x


----------



## gaia71

Starting FET this month... Natural cycle using Clexane and Progesterone supplementation. Nervous. Going for Day 7 scan on Friday to measure womb lining... x


----------



## kellyjohnson

My transfer is booked for 17th feb Ige agreed on both frozen embies to be transferred and I'm now worried they won't thaw :-( I start my acupuncture Tuesday  also eating a table spoon of sunflower seeds a day , 3 Brazil nuts, folic acid, the core of pineapple and a cup of raspberry tea is anyone else this mad?? I'll try anything that has been related to a positive outcome!! I have my scan on 13th to check lining so fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Hopeful thinking 1

Kelly sounds like we will be 2ww buddies all going well for us both my transfer date will be between 12th-17th.  I think it's only natural to worry about the thaw but the clinics seem to know what they are doing and we just have to trust their judgement I'm sure they wouldn't freeze anything they wouldn't expect to thaw. It's really is out of our hands isn't it!!! 

Reading what your eating/drinking I'm feeling quite bad I've just eaten a cream filled chocolate eclair   my clinic told me not to loose any weight before I started my first cycle as my BMI is only 19 well that's my excuse anyway  

Is there foods we should/shouldn't be eating for a fet? My clinic seem pretty relaxed and just say to carry on as normal and no alcohol. 

Hopeful x x


----------



## kellyjohnson

Hi hopeful

Yeah I'm not dieting either I just keep reading certain things on blogs and just giving them a go lol avoiding alcohol which is killing me lol.. We had a failed fresh cycle in October and didn't try anything so this time I'm just giving it a go.. I've read cut out chips and fatty foods but it's so hard and I seem to be putting weight on but I'm blaming the injections..  Do u have a scan befor wtransfer?xx


----------



## Hopeful thinking 1

Hi Kelly, yeah it have another scan on Thursday then hoping transfer will be the following week.  DH has to go in a week on Tuesday so finger crossed everything goes ok and they will thaw my eggs on Wednesday 12th and hoping we manage to create some beautiful embryos.  I have 6 eggs frozen.  When you back in for another scan? Have you been ok on the medication? I've been feeling fine which feels a little strange as of nothing is happening lol 

Hopeful xx


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Hi Ladies, may I join you all on this thread?  DH and I will be trying again with our 1st FET in Feb.

I am due to have an Endo scratch on the 6th of Feb with ET being done around the 7-8th March. I am a little confused wont the Scratch have healed by then? I mean I am not actually sure what it is or how it works but I will try anything. 

I am also going to be using Clexane injections steroids and baby aspirin to try and see if this helps. 

I do hope all you Strong and Brave Ladies are doing well and hope I can give a little cheer or support to any one that may need it. xx

Love and Luck to all

BM xx


----------



## kellyjohnson

I have my scan on the 13th feb nothing before then and ten my transfer is due on the 17th, hospital said they are ringing me the morning of transfer to see if they have thawed which is frustrating :-/ I'm on buseriln injections till my scan and also on elleste solo for lining.. Does this sound familiar to you?? Just feeling tired and crying more on injections and I have a hot flush at the same time every night round bout 11pm lol

Xx


----------



## Hopeful thinking 1

Welcome baby meerkat sorry can't help I've never had a scratch so not idea but sure there was someone on here who was having a scratch.

Kelly sorry to hear your having a tough time sounds like the meds are giving you a run for your money! Our meds are slightly different but all the same designed to thicken the lining. I'm on a nasal spray burserline 4 times a day and I'm on progynova tablets.  You would think a FET would be so much quicker but it takes longer than DR, stimms and egg collection I was really surprised by this I started DR on 4th January!! 

Hopeful x x


----------



## kellyjohnson

I'm not allowed a scratch till next fresh cycle for some reason but I hear it helps chance of success.. It's not as many trips to hospital but more long winded I started buseriln 3 weeks tomorrow and will be another 2 weeks until transfer so feels like it's going on forever :-( xxx


----------



## MissPositive

Question for those of you who have had an endo scratch- is it normal to get thrush after the procedure? I'm incredibly itchy and sore down below since having the scratch on Friday! Sorry for the tmi but just wondering if anyone else has had this?


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi all,
well I finally got a call back from the clinic and I keep going with the cycle as normal until Friday 7th when I have my blood test.
Depending on those results we will either cancel the cycle or go ahead with blasty transfer on the 12th  

Hope everyone is having a good time


----------



## Freddie123

Hello ladies,

Can I join, we are on day 6 of an fet cycle. I had the decapeptyl injection on the 11th jan and then my period was late so baseline scan not until the 28th and started prognova on the 29th. This time we are using frozen eggs from our first cycle. We are having those defrosted on the 13 th and Icsi with frozen sperm. Really hope they survive the thaw, and then we hope to have 2 blasts put back on the 18th February. It's been a bit of a rollercoaster last year so really hope 2014 is our year. Good luck to everyone and hope to do personals later. 

Freddie.


----------



## kellyjohnson

Aww Freddie we will also be 2ww buddies my transfer is booked for the 17th feb aslong as everything's ok , me and DH have 2 frozen embies ready to be transferred!
Hope everyone is well, I'm not doing the best the wait is getting to me feels like time is stood still :-( 
Xx


----------



## LadyB22

Oh fingers crossed for Friday fat-cassy that you can carry on! I had my scan today and lining is good so I'm all set for transfer Monday 10th! Although with being so happy to get the go ahead for transfer didn't even ask what my lining actually was, but it was obviously ok! x


----------



## ema1978

Hello everyone,

fat-cassy - I'm sorry to hear that you are having a hard time. I hope everything will turn out well for you. I have the fer of an early period and all the little signs of  it are a nightmare for me. If you remember in my first post I wast complaining about bleeding at different times but looking back I'm not so bothered about it as it was was at the begging of the cycle. I would really worry now, especially that the day when I will stop having the buserelin is getting closer. 

Emma


----------



## kellyjohnson

Aww good luck Rachel keep us updated how it goes xx


----------



## bcbob

Hey ladies and welcome to all the newbies. I haven't posted for a while but I'm off to the clinic for my transfer now. Not sure if our embies are very good quality so its only a day 2 transfer, but you never know.

Good luck for your blood test on Friday fat_cassy xx


----------



## kimbokoo

good luck with your transfer bcbob, let us know how you get on today! sending positive vibes xxxx


----------



## fat_cassy

Hey All, well rubbish news for me. 
Cycle has been cancelled not even going to bother with the blood test on the 7th, so I have to wait for my next day one whenever that may be.
Good luck to you all and I hope to not see any of you in the next FET cycle thread  

It's a long hard road but worth it in the end


----------



## kellyjohnson

Why have they cancelled fatcassy? I've been for my first acupuncture tonight thought it was good booked in again for a week before transfer 

Positive thoughts 
Xx


----------



## fat_cassy

Kelly - I have been bleeding for 5 days now my lining was good at my scan a week ago but the clinic agrees with me 5 days of bleeding is bad news.
Should be good to go again in about 6 weeks


----------



## LadyB22

Oh I'm so sorry to hear that fat-cassy you must be gutted, good luck for next time! x


----------



## Optimisticmiss

Hello all. I am new to this website and am doing an FET next week (if all goes to plan...). I am sniffing away and taking the Progynova tablets. I'm not finding the drugs hard but I am finding my workaholic husband quite difficult! I've done a lot of the trips/scans by myself on previous cycles, which I know is no biggy but it would be nicer to have him there. Also we've known the ET is scheduled for one day next week for a while then he turns round yesterday and says he is away on business on one of the days.


----------



## msparos

Just checking in...

baseline scan was fine yesterday and everything is doing what its supposed to! 

Not enjoying the hot flush's!! But I guess its all part of the down reg. I start prognova tonight as my nurse said its easier to take all 3 tablets before bed. She mentioned that they can cause nausea. My next scan is 17th Feb and fingers crossed I'll be given my FET day! It's all becoming real now! EEK!     

x


----------



## Hopeful thinking 1

Evening girls, sorry to read that's the end for you this cycle fat_cassey I wish you all the best for your next cycle.  

Optimistics hoping DH can change his trip to be with you for ET next week.  Have you discussed with him that you feel he should be there?  

Msparos you should find that it's almost instant that the progynova sorts out the hot flushes I had four on my last day of DR then started progynova and haven't had any since.  I've not felt sick but I was mega tired earlier today but had a wee snooze during reiki tonight so feeling better  

Hope transfer went well mcbob.

Scan tomorrow morning so hoping lining is nice and thick ready for transfer next week fingers crossed!  

Hi to everyone hope your all doing ok? 

Hopeful x x


----------



## Optimisticmiss

Ah thank you Hopeful! (We have similar names   ) just back from lining scan so all set for next week. Just awaiting date for OH's diary...


----------



## bcbob

Thanks for the positive vibes kimbokoo.

Really sorry your cycle has been cancelled fat_cassy. Hope you don't have too long to wait til your next go.

Welcome Optimisticmiss. Hope your ET works out on a day when your DH can go with you. I've done most of mine on my own - scans, blood tests etc but my DH came to the ET. I don't mind that though, sometimes I'm only there for about 20 mins so it seems easier just to go myself. Glad you're all good to go for next week though. I didn't find out what date my transfer would be until the day of transfer! Quite tricky for juggling work (I had the day off but my hubby didn't)!

Glad your baseline scan was good msparos. As Hopeful thinking  says, the hot flushes should have gone now that you've started progynova. I'm on climaval but it's the same thing, and mine definitely disappeared. The climaval do make me feel sick though - but only for about half an hour after I've taken them.

My transfer went well thanks Hopeful thinking. Well, the transfer itself was horrible (they can never get the catheter through my cervix, think my anatomy is a bit squint!), but I do have two embies on board. Long wait til my OTD on the 18th. Hope your scan went well today and your lining is ready for transfer?

Hi to everyone else too xx


----------



## AngeS

Sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled fat_cassy, hope its not till long till you can try again. 
Hope your all doing well, bcbob I also had transfer today and have two embies on board. Good luck with your 2ww, lots of  
Ange xxx


----------



## ema1978

Hello everyone,

I'm really sorry to hear about the outcome of your treatment fat-cassy. I have the same fear. I had very short cycles before I started the treatment and the standard protocols are designed based on a 28 days cycle. How long were your cycles before you started the FET protocol? 

I also had my scan yesterday and the lining was 9mm, which is great. It is only now when the real stress starts. 

Bcbob - very best wishes to you. I hope you will post some great news here. 


Emma


----------



## kellyjohnson

Good luck transfer girlies.. I have another whole week before my scan :-(


----------



## kellyjohnson

Is anyone on elleste solo? I'm on 3  day but unsure when I should be taking them? All at once? Or staggered throughout the day?

Hope everyone's ok 
Xx


----------



## LadyB22

I'm on them Kelly and have been staggering them morning, afternoon and evening but wasn't told that! Sorry not sure if that helps!? Hope your ok.
I have my transfer Monday and am already feeling anxious about the wait, I'm at st Marys manchester and there 2ww is actually 18 days and it's torture!! x


----------



## kellyjohnson

Hi Rachel

That's what I'm doing with them as I wasn't told when but how many lol
I started off one a day and now I'm at 3 a day.
I'm at st marys aswell I have my scan on 13th to check thickness of lining the if of I'm booked in for my transfer on the 17th

Are you on fet then? 
We had icsi in October but was unsuccessful
I bet your excited not long till Monday, the 2ww is mare I know last time I did the test after 2 weeks not the 18days I don't know why they do that? How many you having transferred
The best of luck anyways Hun keep in touch
Xxx


----------



## LadyB22

We are having 1 transferred was given the option of 2 but said we will try that next time if we have to do it again! I held off on my 1st FET and waited until test day, I didn't get chance on my fresh cycle and starting bleeding 7dpt. I will wait the full 18 days again because my husband has already made me promise!! x


----------



## kellyjohnson

We are transferring two aslong as they thaw.. Injections and tablets are getting to me a bit luckily buseriln stops on Friday! Well fingers crossed for your thawing anyway me make sure you keep in touch if it was week after we would of seen each other that would of been strange lol.. 

Xx


----------



## kimbokoo

Hey fellow cycle buddies!!
Well started ovulating today so have been booked in for transfer on Friday - valentines day!!!!! Hoping that's a good sign 

Feeling quite excited at the moment but  sure the nerves will kick in next week!

Sorry I can't help with your drugs queries either - were in a natural cycle which is both good in bad...... Good coz I won't have the side effects of drugs...... But bad coz I won't have any side effects of drugs ......how am I gonna have mood swings and shout at the hubby lol!!!


----------



## LadyB22

I know could have put a face to a name!! Oh good luck kimbokoo we will all be in the wait together! x


----------



## Hopeful thinking 1

Morning ladies, good luck for transfer tomorrow Rachel.  

Sorry Kelly can't help with the solo drugs I'm not on then.

Can anyone help me? I've been told to start the lovely pesseries on Tuesday and I've to use them every 12 hours do you have to be exact with this? I'm just thinking my first pesserie will have to be before 7am as I have to leave for work early but thinking this will mean I will have to set the alarm at the weekend, I know it sounds daft like I'm moaning but im sure the 2ww is going to drag enough without getting up at 7am at the weekend!!  

Hopeful x x


----------



## bcbob

Hopeful- I try and do mine 12 hours apart, give or take an hour. I'm not into early starts either though, so I do mine at 9am and 9pm. If i'm out I just take them with me and nip to the loo. Much easier than trying to do injections out and about. I don't think it needs to be exactly 12 hours apart. 

Good luck to everyone with transfers coming up xx


----------



## kellyjohnson

Hopeful, I think they say that to make sure you are putting on in morning and night, it's a mare in morning but like  bcbob said why not do it at 9 then the night one u can do in bed and go sleep! I stat mine on Thursday can't wait not lol 
Hope everyone's well 
Xx


----------



## LadyB22

I've just been doing it when I get up and go to bed regardless of the time, no one said to me 12 hours apart! Bit concerned I should have been doing that! x


----------



## gaia71

I've started my first FET cycle - been for first scan and so far everything is looking good. Got another scan tomorrow and then I think I start progesterone supplementation and clexane (not 100% sure when though). Transfer will be around the 18th I think.I will also need to buy an OPK to started testing for my LH surge (I'm doing a natural FET cycle). I'm feeling quite excited, but trying not to get too carried away at this stage. I'm praying that all my embryos thaw successfully and I can save one for future use. I've waited for this all my life it feels  ... But, if it's meant to be....


----------



## gaia71

... is anybody doing a FET cycle without clexane? I'm wondering why my clinic haven't recommended OTC aspirin since they both thin the blood? Also, does anybody know when predisolone (not sure how you spell it) indicated?


----------



## Hopeful thinking 1

Thanks girls that's been a good help to me 9am and 9pm sounds pretty sensible as I could just do the morning one at work nobody will know and it's not too early for the weekend   I'm not looking forward to them either Kelly the things we have to do eh? Lol my clinic have advised that if this is successful I will have to carry on with the pesseries until 12 weeks.  Are they really as messy as I've heard? 

Gaia sorry I'm doing a medicated FET so can't help.  Seems good your first scan went well tho  

Hopeful x x


----------



## kellyjohnson

They ain't too messy hopeful but I would purchase some cheap
Knickers to wear as they do leak and u don't want ruin good knickers.. It's the wax coating that leaks and it's normal but bit unpleasant to look at!! I've heard about the 12 week thing aswell I think it's obv to stop us bleeding isn't it.. They ain't to bad you'll get used to them like everything else we've had to do lol

Xx


----------



## Hopeful thinking 1

Thanks Kelly the clinic said to use panty liners soy will use them too.  How are you doing? You got any dates for et? 

Hopeful x x


----------



## LadyB22

Just had my call my little Frostie has thawed out fine so in at 12 for my transfer!! Sorry can't help gaia mine has been a medicated cycle too. Hope everyone else is good x


----------



## kimbokoo

gaia71 said:


> ... is anybody doing a FET cycle without clexane? I'm wondering why my clinic haven't recommended OTC aspirin since they both thin the blood? Also, does anybody know when predisolone (not sure how you spell it) indicated?


Gaia Im on a natural cycle and Im not given any drugs at all - did one last august and wasnt given any drugs then either. im in on friday for my transfer so think it will be the same this time


----------



## lconn

hi all,am currently 39 wks pregnant after med fet. So good luck to you all. The pessaries don't have to be every 12 hrs.Once I inserted one after 17 hrs though I wouldn't do this all the time. A couple of hrs either side is fine. When it works its the biggest shock ever as it was for us. I had NO SYMPTOMS was due to go to ireland the next day and decided 4 days before I was due to test to test. Believe me it was a shock.Couldnt believe it.


----------



## LadyB22

Congrats on being 39 weeks it must feel amazing to be able to say it and thanks for the pessary info makes me feel a bit better! I am now home with my little frost baby on board!! And now the wait begins OTD 27th Feb x


----------



## bcbob

Wow, that is a looooonnnnng 2ww Rachel! How come its so long? I had a 2dt and my OTD is 2 weeks after. Congrats on being pupo


----------



## LadyB22

Thanks! I know it's 18 days, I'm at st Mary's manchester and it's just what they do! When is your test date? x


----------



## bcbob

Mine is the 18th, so a week tomorrow. Seems ages away! Are you going to test early or wait? I get a blood test on the 18th but I might poas a day before it just to prepare me......


----------



## LadyB22

Oh not long for you! I'm going to wait until the day, I won't get a blood test just have to poas and let them know the result!! x


----------



## kimbokoo

RachelB22 said:


> Oh not long for you! I'm going to wait until the day, I won't get a blood test just have to poas and let them know the result!! x


how good are you!!!! im not even having transfer done until friday and im already thinking about how early i can do a test!!!! ha ha xx


----------



## LadyB22

Haha I think I'm more nervous of the result rather than the wait and I've promised my husband I won't test early!! Oh there will be a few of us in the wait together! x


----------



## kimbokoo

RachelB22 said:


> Haha I think I'm more nervous of the result rather than the wait and I've promised my husband I won't test early!! Oh there will be a few of us in the wait together! x


yeah i know what you mean!
im dreading the wait coz i am taking next week off sick, and then hubby and are are both off work on holiday the week after, so have a feeling that ill be pulling my hair out by the end of week one!!!
im just so impatient anyway, but this is even worse! think im more nervous now coz its our last go (we just cant afford to pay anymore), so its like if it doesnt work, we have to get used to a life without them (dont think adoption is for us), so will be keeping everything crossed (for us all!!) xx


----------



## LadyB22

Oh I really hope it works for you!! Where have you been having your private treatment, were you only entitled to 1 go? I've booked this week off just going to take it easy x


----------



## kimbokoo

RachelB22 said:


> Oh I really hope it works for you!! Where have you been having your private treatment, were you only entitled to 1 go? I've booked this week off just going to take it easy x


yeah we got one free go on NHS which we had about 5 years ago - they only got 3 eggs and none fertilised (they werent veryhelpful and think they mistimed things with us to be honest), then we have paid to go private last year, they got 27 eggs!!!! they did ICSI on 19 of them and 13 fertilised, then they let themn go to blastocyst stage which 3 survived (i had OHSS so we couldnt have transfer done straight away), then had our first cycle in August which resulted in BFN, and now we got 2 blasts left, so having them both put back 
Were at MFS who are great.
Im taking next week off and then luckily the way its fell, me and hubby had booked the next week off work anyway, so will have the full two weeks off again!

what have you been up to with your time off this week?? are you going crazy yet?


----------



## LadyB22

Did nothing yesterday but sit on the sofa and watch tv, I read an article that said to watch a comedy after ivf as laughing helps!? So I watched Despicable me 2, haha you never know!!! Maybe have a mooch round the Trafford centre, hubby is back at work tomorrow so I'll be tearing my hair out tomorrow unless I can find someone who is free!! x


----------



## LadyB22

Just noticed the start of my reply isn't there!? 

I'm sorry to hear of your first cycle it must be devastating for that to happen x


----------



## kimbokoo

Yeah it was awful coz nobody had mentioned that they might not fertilise so it never entered our heads that that could be an issue but hoping all will come good this time!!

Our consultant at MFS told us about the comedy thing too, he said there was a study done on ivf women and the pregnancy rate shot up with the group they had watching comedies and clowns!!! I'll be giving it a shot anyway!!! Xx


----------



## ema1978

Hello ladies,

I can see that few of you have moved now from complaining about medication to the 2ww nightmare. I will join you on Friday. 

Thanks for sharing the thing about watching comedy. I didn't know that and I must say that I have been quite depressed during the last couple of days. My husband is a hero tolerating me. 

I also took a week off after Thursday and I'm decided to eat many pineapples, brazil nuts, avocado and grapefruit this time. 

Kimbokoo - best wishes for you last try. Maybe if you take this out of your head it will happen naturally. I have two friends in this situation and they keep advising me to let it go...but I can't. 

Last time I didn't test at all as I have waited till the very last moment when the  AF came. I think I will test a bit this time just to see what's going on. I work as a researcher and I can't leave the things just happen. I really need to explore.

Best wishes to each of you

Emma


----------



## LadyB22

I'm so glad I mentioned the comedy thing now, was unsure if it sounded a bit odd! Fingers crossed it works for us all!
Oh your both in Friday, not long now! x


----------



## kellyjohnson

Hi ladies had my scan done today and lining is 12mm which they say is good so all booked for Monday I'm not worried they won't thaw and I won't be happy till I get tthat phone call :-( 
Keep going ladies on 2ww I know it's worse when u at home cus your thinking about it more I have to be at home as I'm cabin crew and I possibly couldn't work in the 2ww so having to stay at home..my acupuncturist told me to not walk outside bcus getting cold isn't good for womb so I think I'll bbe going gym on treadmill I need excercise

Best of luck 
Xxx


----------



## msparos

Hi everyone,

I have my scan on Monday and hopefully FET on Friday if everything is ok. Waiting and waiting.. gets boring! LOL!! 

Best of luck kellyjohnson and everyone else!! Will check back on here over the weekend. I think I might dig out my brazil nuts now!

xx


----------



## kellyjohnson

Hi msparos, I know the waiting is hard I have my transfer Monday, where u having treatment at? I've been on Brazil nuts and sunflower seeds all for 5 weeks now and I'm starting to hate them and they turn my stomach but I want to try everything possible!! 

Good luck xx


----------



## msparos

Hi,

I'm at Leeds. Had my embryos frozen in March 2012, so I hope they thaw ok!! Its all so "un-natural" but its the way we all have to do it I guess. 

Take it easy and update us on Monday.

Have a nice weekend.

xx


----------



## kimbokoo

hi ladies
good luck with transfers/scans next week - im now gettin really nervous about transfer tomorror so mmuch that i have had a sneaky *** 
panickin that the embies wont thaw, and then it wont work - all the usual!!!
i have been really positive up until now, but nerves are really kicking in now!


----------



## kellyjohnson

Awww good luck for tomorow we know how u feel no one else has a clue, fingers crossed for morning and hope all goes well keep us updated and try get some sleep and rest  
Xx


----------



## LadyB22

Good luck kimbokoo and emma for tomorrow!
Kelly and msparos won't be long until we are all in this wait together! x


----------



## AngeS

Hi everyone, hope your all doing ok, 
The 2ww is doing me in, I'm trying so hard not to symptom spot but it's easier said than done. I've also been having Brazil nuts and I'm sick of them now
Otd is Monday, half of me is wanting it to hurry up and the other half is not wanting to let go of the PUPO feeling.
Wishing you all luck in your different stages,
Ange xxxx


----------



## bcbob

Good luck for your OTD on Monday AngeS. Mine is Tuesday, though I might test on Sunday (12dp2dt). Figure that might be long enough for it to show up. Maybe....

Hope your ET's went well today kimbokoo and Emma, and good luck for yours on Monday Kelly. And for your scan msparos.

I'm bored with my 2ww now! Off to buy some FRERs tomorrow and test on Sunday, or Monday if I manage to hold out. OTD and hcg blood test on Tuesday....

x


----------



## kimbokoo

morning ladies!
well got our two blasts on board now!
said they were both stage 4 blasts, though one had degenerated a little (about 20%) but they still said its worth giving it a chance so hey still put it back - the other one looked perfect on the screen
OTD is 25th Feb and hubby has put his foot down that im not to test early - the meanie!!!

i do have a question though - if it was to work and we got a BFP, how far pregnant would we be at OTD? its all very confusing!!!

Ang and Bob - how are you feeling - Good luck on Monday/Tuesday - do you feel positive?


----------



## simone546

Hi ladies, can I just ask how many days after your lh surge (natural or trigger) did you have transfer of blasts? 

Wishing everyone lots of


----------



## kimbokoo

jessica546 said:


> Hi ladies, can I just ask how many days after your lh surge (natural or trigger) did you have transfer of blasts?
> 
> Wishing everyone lots of


hi jessica, mine was a wek later - they usually say between 5-7 days but im on a natural cycle so not sure if its different on a medicated one? xx


----------



## LadyB22

Congrats on being pupo kimbokoo, I think it makes you about 4 weeks at test date but I'm not sure? 
Ange and bcbob have either of you given in and tested?
jessica I had a medicated FET but didn't have a trigger I think you only have one on your fresh cycle. Where are you up to in your cycle? x


----------



## AngeS

Congrats kimbokoo on being PUPO, fingers crossed for you and welcome to the crazy 2ww.
RachelB22 I made a promise to My partner that I won't test before Monday but it's killing me. Keeping thinking af is gonna get me.
Hope your all doing well sending you lots of baby dust xxxx


----------



## kellyjohnson

Hi ladies, dredded transfer day is tomorrow and im so scared they wont thaw the hosputal is ringing me in morning to let me know im so scared!
Good luck ange for monday and to everyone thats in 2ww fingers crossed I will be on it wth you tomorrow
xxx


----------



## LadyB22

Kelly I had my call about 9.30 so hopefully you won't have to wait too long! Fingers crossed! xx


----------



## kellyjohnson

The waits killing me :-( fingers crossed xx


----------



## kimbokoo

kelly i didnt get my call til about 11.30 and our transfer was at 1.30 so if its a bit later dont worry!!

good luck tomorrow


----------



## AngeS

Hi everyone, after a night of worry I finally gave in and tested. I'm officially bfp, and in complete shock.  Thank you for all your support i will lost all my symptoms later.
Bcbob good luck for today and sending everyone   
Don't give up hope I was sure it hadn't work and I was so wrong xxxx


----------



## kimbokoo

WOW congratulations ang!!!!!            


very happy for you!!!!


----------



## bcbob

Good luck for your thaw and transfer today Kelly  

Huge congrats Ange on your bfp, very pleased for you.

As for me, well, I'm out. My OTD is tomorrow but I did a frer on Sunday morning - 12dp2dt so it should have shown up at least a faint line. It was a definite bfn sadly. I still have a blood test tomorrow but I know it will be negative too. We've used all of our frozen embryos now, so not sure what our next step will be.  

Xx


----------



## kimbokoo

Awww so sorry Bob!
Will still be sending positive thoughts for tomorrow - you just never know!  
I will be in the same position as you if we get a BFN with regards to having no embies left!


----------



## simone546

Bcbob, I don't trust pee sticks.. My last cycle I got bfn on otd then bfp after.. I had high hcg numbers... But by the time I tested again I stopped all meds... Ended in mc. What I'm trying to say, it. Isn't over until the blood test. Xxx


----------



## jeniiffeerr1977

Morning, 

Any ladies have there outcome date 23/2 I had 5dt last Wednesday and starting to give up hope feel like AF on her way now. This is my last frozen ET 😞


----------



## kimbokoo

jeniiffeerr1977 said:


> Morning,
> 
> Any ladies have there outcome date 23/2 I had 5dt last Wednesday and starting to give up hope feel like AF on her way now. This is my last frozen ET &#128542;


Hi Jennifer, mine is 25th! had transfer on friday - already symptom spotting or wondering why i havent felt anything! driving me mad already and hubby has put me on a ban from testing early!!!!


----------



## AngeS

Thank you everyone I'm still in shock. Bcbob don't give up hope you tested what would of been 14dpo where as I tested 16pdo 11 days after a 5dt and I had two on board so stay positive till tomorrow.
As for symptoms I put most of mine down to the progesterone and patches 
1dp-4dp I have dreadful cramps on two occasions I was curled up in a ball ( hopefully when each one implanted) 
4dp- bloated especially at night and slight headaches which has lasted ever since but had this with bfn cycle.
From 7dp I have felt like af was going to start at any time and kept going to the toilet expecting to see it but nothing just and increase in cm. girls don't give up hope I had most of these last time xxxx


----------



## jeniiffeerr1977

kimbokoo said:


> jeniiffeerr1977 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning,
> 
> Any ladies have there outcome date 23/2 I had 5dt last Wednesday and starting to give up hope feel like AF on her way now. This is my last frozen ET &#128542;
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jennifer, mine is 25th! had transfer on friday - already symptom spotting or wondering why i havent felt anything! driving me mad already and hubby has put me on a ban from testing early!!!!
Click to expand...

My hubby has put a ban on it as well, I've not really felt anything either, although I did POAS this morn and BFN which I was expecting to be anyway think I'm going mad as well it's all I think about, what is ur outcome date


----------



## LadyB22

Congratulations ange!!!
I really hope you get a different outcome from the blood test bcbob!
jessica that worries me because my clinic don't do a blood test just rely on your own poas!
I had transfer last Monday jeniiffeerr and my test date isn't until 27th (I have also had a ban from my husband) I'm already slowing going mad symptom spotting and I cried yesterday when I realised my husband had eaten the munchies we had in the fridge, what is wrong with me!!!! xx


----------



## simone546

Rachel, my doctor told me I must have bloods done in future... Not poas. Its not worth the heartache and stress... Although saying that let's see how I cope with the temptation during 2ww!!! 

Ange congrats to you! Xxx


----------



## kimbokoo

RachelB22 said:


> Congratulations ange!!!
> I really hope you get a different outcome from the blood test bcbob!
> jessica that worries me because my clinic don't do a blood test just rely on your own poas!
> I had transfer last Monday jeniiffeerr and my test date isn't until 27th (I have also had a ban from my husband) I'm already slowing going mad symptom spotting and I cried yesterday when I realised my husband had eaten the munchies we had in the fridge, what is wrong with me!!!! xx


rachel im the same, they just told me to do the test on the date and ring them with the result - no bloods


----------



## msparos

Congratulations everyone!!   

My transfer is this Friday. Lining nice and juicy at 11mm i think! LOL! Roughly what time did you all get your calls? I'm trying to work out my day on Friday. Just booked 8am acupuncture and then again at 6pm. Do you think this is ok?

Fingers crossed my little fighters thaw!!       

I'll catch up with all your posts now  

xx


----------



## bcbob

Thanks ladies. The first response early results tests pick up lower levels of hcg than cheaper tests so I'm sure it would have shown something if it was a strong/viable pregnancy. Last time my bloods showed a low positive but it was never going to be high enough to get very far. So I'm resigned to it not having worked this time. But hopefully I can have another go. 

Good luck with your transfer msparos, sounds like your lining is great xx


----------



## kellyjohnson

Hi ladies had my transfer this morning was an hour late due to big crash on m61 so that didn't help my stress levels at all! Got two embies onboard one 8 cell and another 7 cell!! I'm very bloated and I can tell something's different just has my pineapple and nuts so trying to relax now but impossible I know.. Hope everyone's ok bcbob fingers crossed I'm sure it will come around fast as possible, msparos lining sounds good will prob grow a bit more by transfer.. They have given my 7th march  otd pretty sure I'll be doing it before then 
Xx


----------



## kimbokoo

congr


kellyjohnson said:


> Hi ladies had my transfer this morning was an hour late due to big crash on m61 so that didn't help my stress levels at all! Got two embies onboard one 8 cell and another 7 cell!! I'm very bloated and I can tell something's different just has my pineapple and nuts so trying to relax now but impossible I know.. Hope everyone's ok bcbob fingers crossed I'm sure it will come around fast as possible, msparos lining sounds good will prob grow a bit more by transfer.. They have given my 7th march otd pretty sure I'll be doing it before then
> Xx


congrats on being PUPO kelly!!
good luck with the 2ww now - its a killer lol!
well tonight my bank is bloody killin me! i do suffer with a bit of a stiff back anyway, but tonight it feels really bad, but dont know if thst just me symptom spotting! god next tuesday cant come quick enough!


----------



## LadyB22

Yea to being pupo kelly, nightmare being so late!
jessica how many days post transfer did you get your negative and then positive results? It must have been so hard  xx


----------



## kellyjohnson

Thanks ladies.. I'd love some help in this 2ww what have people been doing? Avoiding? Eating? I need all the help I can get, also is day 1 classed as day of transfer or the day after? 
Xxxx


----------



## simone546

Rachel there was 9 days... I had all the symptoms in hindsight but didn't test as I didn't want to feel bad again... Until I absolutely knew something wasn't right. Was v hard, down up and down again. Xxx


----------



## msparos

Hi ladies,

Congrats to all the positive results and take it easy to those on the 2WW. My transfer is Friday. I've just had my first injection and it went ok, better than I thought! Is it advisable to have the injections around the same time each evening??

Can I just ask what do these mean "12dp2dt" etc?? I'm being a bit thick!!

Thanks
XX


----------



## kellyjohnson

Hi Hun
It means  12 days post 2 day transfer  so how many days after transfer and how old your embryo is so I'm on 2dp3dt xx


----------



## simone546

Msparos what injections are you having? I'm on clexane injections with cyclogest suppositories. My transfer is tomorrow.. Nervous and excited. Xxx


----------



## kimbokoo

morning girlies!
well im driving myself mad! had this horrible taste in my mouth the last couple of days and felt a bit sicky in the morning but not actually been sick! then im thinking am i imagining it all!!! im defo not imagining the taste in my mouth but could be making the sicky feeling up if ya know what i mean!!
ive been begging hubby to let me test early but hes not having it, lol

god knows how i will wait til tuesday!


----------



## swaps

jessica - my ET is tomorrow too..................


----------



## msparos

Hi everyone,

I'm having prontogest 100mg and 6mg of Estradiol each evening. 

Good luck tmrw jessica & swaps. 

I'm very nervous, excited and anxious its all happening for me on Friday. This week 2 years ago I was very ill with cancer and thought there was no hope for me... but thank god my doctors were amazing and convinced me to stay positive!!! 

Wishing you all the very best of luck!!

xx


----------



## kimbokoo

well i gave in and tested this morning - and got a BFP!!!!
im in shock, cant flippin believe it, but knew i felt different
test date isnt until tuesday but knew i wouldne wait that long coz of how i felt!
now im on pins tho whether we are going to be lucky this time - we got over the first hurdle it would seem, so just hoping that we get through the rest!!!


----------



## kellyjohnson

Congrats kimbokoo, how have u felt different?? How many u have transferred? What cell? I had my et Monday so am I 3 or 4 days post transfer I get confused if u use the Monday as day 1 ole Tuesday as day 1 
Wohoo so happy for you
Xx


----------



## kimbokoo

Thanks Kelly!!! Still in shock I think!!
I've just felt sickly and crampy, but think I mainly noticed it more then I got the metal taste in my mouth a few days ago.
Threw my guts up today too but not sure if that's just excitement!!!
I've had two transferred both five day blasts grade 4.
I'm a bit confused with the days to be honest, I had mine last Friday  but not sure whether you count that as day one or not!!


----------



## kellyjohnson

So will it be day 7 tomorow for you? Or do u mean the Friday before? I'm feeling a bit of pulling in lower abdomen don't know if I'm imagining it or it can be normal 
Xx


----------



## msparos

Congrats kimbokoo!! That's amazing news!!  

xx


----------



## LadyB22

Congrats kimbokoo great news!
I think day 1 is the day after transfer. I've also been feeling crampy and sickly but I felt like this on my last cycle so I don't know what to think!! x


----------



## kimbokoo

RachelB22 said:


> Congrats kimbokoo great news!
> I think day 1 is the day after transfer. I've also been feeling crampy and sickly but I felt like this on my last cycle so I don't know what to think!! x


so that would make me 6dp5dt?

i knew i felt different on this cycle coz last time i didnt feel anything!!

am still panicking that it will have turned into a negative by tuesday!!!


----------



## LadyB22

Yes so I'm 10dp5dt. 
A positive is a positive it's not like we have to wait for a trigger shot to get out of our system with a frozen cycle, but I know it's easy for me to say and I'd feel the same if it was me! 
I'm defo holding out until next Thurs to test I'm too nervous for the result, just going to stay in my little pupo bubble!! x


----------



## kimbokoo

RachelB22 said:


> Yes so I'm 10dp5dt.
> A positive is a positive it's not like we have to wait for a trigger shot to get out of our system with a frozen cycle, but I know it's easy for me to say and I'd feel the same if it was me!
> I'm defo holding out until next Thurs to test I'm too nervous for the result, just going to stay in my little pupo bubble!! x


#

awwww will be saying lots of prayers for you huni!!!!
your braver than I am waiting to test!
hubby was a bit like that yesterday, he said at the moment im enjoying thinking theres a posibility that i will be a daddy and you a mummy, and if its negative it will be a bit of a blow, so i know what you mean about being pupo!
even tho im so happy, at the same time i dont believe it, and i dont think i will until i have the scan, and even then i wont rest til i get past the 12 weeks!!! (fingers crossed) xx


----------



## kellyjohnson

Hi ladies I have a quick question I woke up this morning and my belly felt normal which it hadn't in days put my pessarie in and I couldn't get it high at all worried it's not high enough and worried that what's stopping it is my period ready to appear? Any help would be great 
Xx


----------



## LadyB22

I'm not sure kelly but some days mine hasn't gone as high as others and AF hasn't shown up for me yet x


----------



## kellyjohnson

RachelB22 said:


> I'm not sure kelly but some days mine hasn't gone as high as others and AF hasn't shown up for me yet x


Where are you due on af Rachel? And when's your test date? U had any other feelings? Xx


----------



## LadyB22

I was due AF 6th Feb which was before my transfer and the pessarys are meant stop it from coming I think. My OTD is thurs 28th, I've been having cramps and backache and feeling sick but don't know if that is down to the medication!? x


----------



## kellyjohnson

MissPositive said:


> I'm hoping I can reassure you Kelly-after I got my bfp last time my pessaries wouldn't go up as high as they previously did. I instantly noticed this and wondered why but don't worry it's nothing to worry about it's simply your uterus changing shape and getting bigger ready for your bundle of joy! Congrats xx


If only I can take that for granted miss positive lol I'm only 5dp3dt so I can't imagine anything happening yet surely?? Can u let us know of any other symptoms u had and congrats to you Hun aswell xx


----------



## kellyjohnson

Well I haven't been well today!! Had bad constipation like on my fresh where I have to go hospital for a horrible feeling now the pain and being sick does anyone else suffer?? Any help would be great! I know it's the pessaries that are doing it but it's way more than just constipation I'm sure it's linked 

:-( xx


----------



## taylor1977

Hi, I have had my transfer today and have 2 little chicks on board, thing is I had a difficult transfer they couldn't get the catheter in so after a lot of pushing and pulling and nothing happening they had to put the embryos back in the incubator to keep warm and then try with a different catheter....... It was awful:0(  They said it happens all the time but not when it might be your last chance. It can't be good for them and I bled a little as well. We have 9 left but they are not hopeful they will make it to be frozen tomorrow. Not a terribly positive day, just hope they stick after being all shook up.

Hope you girls are ok,

Xxx


----------



## LadyB22

kelly how are you hope your feeling a bit better?
Congrats on being pupo taylor sorry it sounded a little difficult I'm sure it will be fine if they said it happens sometimes, but I know we can't help worrying about everything, hope you had some good news about freezing your others today! x


----------



## wtbam13

Hey Ladies, 
Not been browsing this site this cycle, think Ive been trying to put it to the back of my mind but I caved and tested on 6dp5dt as I had the urge to test and bang BFP! Did a Digi that night and PREGNANT 1-2 WEEKS!
We are over the moon but still a bit skeptical, Did another FRER yesterday morning and it was super dark, same as the IC I did this morning. My OTD is Thursday so I have a Digi left for then.  
This TWW sucks though. 
Good luck everyone else, hope your embies stick too 

I only had one frozen embryo left so the way to find out if that one had thawed was awful, thankfully it did so we had it put back


----------



## LadyB22

Congrats wtbam my OTD is thurs too but I'm 15dp5dt and I'll be waiting until thurs to test!! x


----------



## kellyjohnson

I'm 8dp3dt and pretty sure it hasn't worked had no cramps no implantation bleeding and I do not feel any different.. My otd is 7th march but going do a test Saturday unless I cave before :-(

Xx


----------



## LadyB22

I've had no implantation bleed kelly, I've been feeling generally unwell but I think everyone is different and some get symptoms and some none. Fingers crossed it's worked for both of us x


----------



## simone546

KellyJohnson,

I've been pg 4 times and never had a bleed. I also only had cramps on one. As Rachel says everyone is different.

xxx


----------



## kimbokoo

kelly i have had no bleed at all, and though i have had cramping this time, when i fell pregnant naturally a few years ago, i had a bleed and no cramping, so we cant rely on symptoms at all coz they can be different from person to person and even cycle to cycle!
good luck hun, and stay positive xxx


----------



## ema1978

Hello ladies,

I didn't post anything in a while as I was "enjoying" my 2ww. I did test this morning and it seems as I didn't work again. I feel down, but probably not as bad as last time. I phoned my clinic and they told me to test again if my AF doesn't come. I will do that but the hope is lost.

Congratulation Kimbokoo for your BFP. It is encouraging to see that it works and that some people can smile these days.

Best wishes everyone

Emma


----------



## simone546

I'm so sorry Ema. xxx


----------



## msparos

Hi ladies,

I had my FET last Friday. I have an overactive bladder and as they made me wait a further 40 mins for my appt I could hardly walk to the surgery room. So it was a bit messy with my bladder full to the brim and I had to stop them and go to the toilet. I was in AGONY !!! As soon as I came back in I could relax and then they continued. The doctor just couldn't do what she had to do down there and a consultant was called. He put me at ease as soon as he entered the room. He managed the procedure within 5 mins. I was on the bed for 40 mins in total!! Which is just crazy when its a 5-10 min procedure. I don't think she could find my uterus. Anyway all done now and I've been relaxing. Back to my part time job tmrw. 

During the last few days I feel HUGE!! I'm bloated and have weird feeling from just under my boobs down! LOL... I can't describe it. I'm on those nasty injections every evening and the progynova (estradiol) tablets before I go to bed. MY AF is due on the 1st March so hoping and praying nothing happens at the weekend. 

I have been having weekly acupuncture sessions since Sept. I had acupuncture pre and post FET on Friday and enjoyed every minute of it. Good vibes hopefully. 

Take it easy ladies and I have everything crossed for those who are waiting.   

xx


----------



## msparos

Sorry to read your news Ema. Maybe wait a few more days and test again? xx


----------



## ema1978

Thanks Msparos and Jessica. Yeah, I will test again in few days. I stopped taking both progynova and cyclogest this morning and I feel like a balloon now. I have the feeling though that it won't be long before the AF shows up. 

I hope msparos you will have good news soon. I didn't have any symptoms at all during these 2 weeks, so feeling something means that there is something going on down there. You also described your experience with the transfer, and I have been told that the bladder needs to be comfortably full. First time I felt as I was about to explode till they did the transfer, but this time they told me to empty it a bit.

I shall see that the consultant will tell this Thursday when I will have an appointment. I always feel as I don't get many straight answers and I would love to know why it doesn't work or at least to have the confidence that the tests I did so far should cover everything and it is just a matter of luck.

Emma


----------



## ema1978

Jessica - I can see in your summary that you have got a BFN followed by a BFP 9 days later. Do you mind me asking what has happened?

Thanks


----------



## simone546

Hi Ema,

I tested 3 days before OTD and got a BFN on a FR test. Tested on OTD and thought it was BFN on the clinics tests but was actually probably invalid... I assumed it was a def BFN. I stopped all my meds - was on progesterone and oestrogen and had my AF. Went on a spa weekend with girlfriends went in  sauna, drank too much and then 9 days after otd  felt something wasn't right... a gut feeling. I tested and BFP with a fairly high HCG. scan said my lining was v thin from all the bleeding and I mc a week or so later.

horrible time and will always check twice from now on.

xxx


----------



## ema1978

Jessica - thanks for sharing this with me. I'm sorry for what happened to you so yeah I agree with you we need to check twice. I guess I like  hanging on any small chance which might exist. 

Take care


----------



## LadyB22

It's OTD for me and it's a BFN. I'm obviously upset but I think I'm more annoyed this time, it's just so unfair!
I'm sorry to see your news ema x


----------



## kimbokoo

so sorry rachel, big hugs!! xx

its a bloody horrible journey we go on isnt it


----------



## kellyjohnson

I am sorry Rachel did they give u 18 days again for otd? Bcus they have me.. 
Today I'm 11dp3dt and doing a test tomorrow my otd is 7th march can't wait till then..
I am concerned I've been having like contractions in the right side of my stomach which I've never had been getting af cramps aswell, also I mentioned I was constipated from 1dp3dt to 5dp3dt which is when I as really poorly with it..since that day my bowels have been fine no pain nothing stuck so I'm not wondering it hasn't worked othetwise I would still be constipated wouldn't i?? Any help ladies would be appreciated 

Xx


----------



## ema1978

I'm sorry Rachel to hear the news from you too. It is tough time for some of us, but I'm glad that it work for the others. Maybe next time it is going to be our turn. 
I have been fine for two days, but I broke off two days ago after someone at work really annoyed me. I realized after that how much negative energy we accumulate after such events.

Kelly - I don't have an answer for you, but I really hope you will be on the "winners" boat after 7th March. If you use progesterone pessaries you can get constipation.


----------



## ema1978

I think this is the last time I'm going to post here. I will join another group now - the ones with the FET in April/May. I had a meeting with my consultant on Thursday and the only suggestion he made was to start one more cycle after the second period. We got two blastocysts left on ice so two more chances left.

Best of luck to those of you who have to test in March

Emma


----------



## kellyjohnson

I got a bfn this morning :-( I don't understand why it doesn't work have none frozen left so going have to do a fresh all over again :-(


----------



## LadyB22

Oh kelly I'm sorry to hear that, my st Mary's wait was 17 days don't know why yours was a day longer?
This journey we have to go on is hard enough without getting the negative result at the end 
I'm sorry you have to start again, I still have some Frosties left but don't know whether to do another FET or try to see a consultant first? How many goes are you entitled to, I've got 2? x


----------



## kimbokoo

So sorry Kelly, big hugs and good luck with your next cycle x


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Hi Kelly, it could still be quite early hunni, please do not give up hope, still take your meds till otd, and 11-3 is still a little early, keep strong and positive. 

Will say a prayer for you 

Paula


----------



## kimbokoo

Kelly just realised that ur test date isn't until 7th march, that is still almost a week away and a lot can happen in a week, please don't give up hope, people have has negatives the day before their test date and got a positives on OTD, so it may not be over yet xx


----------



## LadyB22

kelly the others are right don't give up hope yet just realised your a while away from OTD after reading back through the posts! I really hope your result changes! x


----------



## kellyjohnson

I did my test 12dp3dt and iv read it attaches usually 7dp3dt so wouldn't it of attached and be in my system? I'm not sure why st marys give u a 18 days wait? Im still tKing my meds but I'm not letting myself sneeze as before I used to hold it in I feel it in myself nothing's different so I'm sure it hasn't worked my period is itching to come but still on my pessaries 
X thanks everyone for your kind words, Rachel I have 2 goes funded don't know what I wil do after that :-( I have the scratch test next time but I think my embryos stop growing as nothing is wrong with me they just don't want up attach and I'm worried they were abnormal
X


----------



## LadyB22

Oh kelly I know it's so hard I feel the same my embryos are day 5 so I don't understand why it isn't working and am worried it's me! Don't give up hope until Friday  
How are you getting the scratch are you having it at st Mary's or somewhere else? x


----------



## kellyjohnson

I've done another today which is 14dp3dt and a negative so I'm taking it 100% it's not worked surely it would of appeared by now!! Getting the scratch done at st marys I think it's only done on a fresh cycle.. But if it's the embryos and not me then not even the scratch will make a difference x


----------



## taylor1977

I carb believe it but we have got a positive result 10dp5dt. I know I should be so excited and happy but I feel shocked and very grounded as we have been here before 😔 had tears of "what am I doing" rather than excitement. X


----------



## kimbokoo

taylor1977 said:


> I carb believe it but we have got a positive result 10dp5dt. I know I should be so excited and happy but I feel shocked and very grounded as we have been here before had tears of "what am I doing" rather than excitement. X


congratulations Taylor!!!
what great news!
when is your OTD?


----------



## taylor1977

Thank you, OTD was yesterday 10dp5dt. I have just tested again this morning as I have had a chemical pregnancy before so wanted to double check and line is slightly darker so feeling much happier. I think I am really in shock still, I feel really well and not really had many cramps throughout so I am hoping we can get to our next official test date the 13th for our repeat test then it's a scan .......... I still can't let myself get excited.


I know how it feels to get a BFN, a BFP then a chemical .......... This BFP with 2 x positives test is new to me (scary)


Wishing all you girls the best of luck and so sorry for all the BFN's.


X


----------



## kimbokoo

taylor1977 said:


> Thank you, OTD was yesterday 10dp5dt. I have just tested again this morning as I have had a chemical pregnancy before so wanted to double check and line is slightly darker so feeling much happier. I think I am really in shock still, I feel really well and not really had many cramps throughout so I am hoping we can get to our next official test date the 13th for our repeat test then it's a scan .......... I still can't let myself get excited.
> 
> I know how it feels to get a BFN, a BFP then a chemical .......... This BFP with 2 x positives test is new to me (scary)
> 
> Wishing all you girls the best of luck and so sorry for all the BFN's.
> 
> X


thats great!
I dont think the nerves will go until 12 weeks - at least thats how i feel! 
i had a miscarriage from a natural pregnancy a few years ago at 8/9 weeks an this is the first positive we have had through IVF so Im a nervous wreck, just waiting for things to go wrong.
I been testing every week with the clear blue digital to see if the weeks go up so was 2-3 last saturday and done one today and its 3+ so although im starting to feel a little better, i have still got in the back of my mind that something could still go wrong!
This journey is just unbelievable..even when you get good news you cant enjoy it for a long time!

i have got a scan on 19th and just praying that there is a heartbeat!


----------



## taylor1977

Good luck with your scan, I am feeling really well but it might be because I have had a couple of weeks off work. I need to test on Thursday and then the scan.......... I am terrified by it all to be honest. When was your test date ? 


X


----------



## kimbokoo

taylor1977 said:


> Good luck with your scan, I am feeling really well but it might be because I have had a couple of weeks off work. I need to test on Thursday and then the scan.......... I am terrified by it all to be honest. When was your test date ?
> 
> X


my test date was 25th, had transfer done on 14th and did a sneaky early test on 19th and it was positive! and then tested every couple of days until test date (crazy) and then since test date been testing every week lol!!! just to see if the weeks are going up on the clear blue digital which thankfully they are so i a feeling a bit better but still not 100% yet if ya know what i mean! just sort of waiting for summat to go wrong !


----------



## naddie

kimbokoo, you sound like me, I was a serial tester, tested 36 times during my last treatment, but when I had treatment back in 2012, I tested until I had my 12 week scan


----------



## taylor1977

I have also tested everyday !!!! The line is getting darker each day but since yesterday I have had back ache, cramping and a small amount of 'salmon' pink crinone - now on knicker watch again. This is more agonising than the 2ww if though I got a positive 😒 x


----------



## Brown-candy

Hi everyone! Pls let me join this thread.
Brief intro, I hv been ttc for 4 yrs and been on the Nhs waiting list for 2yrs. Finally I went in for my 1st round of ivf which failed in Dec 2013. My FET was schedule to start by 3 week of March.

Fast forward exactly 12 days ago my AF arrived but unlike every other period this one was cramps free and was not flowing properly. After 3 days it started becoming dark brownish red. Am only on wiping(sorry tmi). Then on day 11 I went in for my first ever acupuncture. After the procedure I had a hot rush of blood with a big clot then on day 12 by 7am I decided to pee on a stick. Behold for the first time in 4years I saw a double line with the 2nd line being very faint. However since yesterday av been bleeding like its a normal period. I think av just had a miscarriage. 

I don't know what to do as am suppose to start my meds on the 16th of March.

I will appreciate any thoughts on this. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## kimbokoo

candy are you able to go to an early pregnancy unit?? not sure how far pregnant you may be but it could be worth giving them a ring and telling them about the bleeding and they may get you in for a scan.
some people do get a period like bleed and all can be fine but it defo needs to be checked out


----------



## Brown-candy

Kim, thanks hun but unfortunately am having a heavy flow now so I don't think it's of any use. It might be chemical preg.


----------



## kimbokoo

Brown-candy said:


> Kim, thanks hun but unfortunately am having a heavy flow now so I don't think it's of any use. It might be chemical preg.


So sorry hun, but you would still be best giving the clinic a ring i think, it wont do any harm to give them a call


----------



## kimbokoo

hi brown, just wondering how you were? xx


----------

